# missing driver for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC 4482B



## traumatroll (Sep 30, 2009)

My computer will not recognize the driver for the HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC 4482B. I have uninstalled it and now not able to reinstall it. I have a message cannot start Code 10. Any suggestions are very welcomed.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See if this helps:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/
Bill


----------

